# Thread: Roster 5E: Encounter manager Android app for D&D



## Battle Sloth (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello EnWorlders! Please excuse my forwardness, but I figure at least a few people here might be interested in app I published recently. It's an encounter tracking app for D&D 5th edition that will hopefully make your life as a DM easier. It is currently Android only release but I am working on a Windows version and potentially if the interest is high enough an iOS version. 

I'll be upfront in saying I designed around what I needed at the table, so it might not meet everyone's desires. A lot of the existing apps did too much for the way I DM and I wanted something that got out of my way, but still tracked the things i want to track (conditions, HP, initiative).

It supports phone and tablet formats, and will try to figure out what you have on first launch. You can switch it in the Settings if you prefer the other. It also has 3 color themes, dark, light and classic D&D color scheme (Red and parchment-ish).

The free demo version has all the features of the pay version except you can't add any custom (well, non-SRD) monsters. The pay version has a built in web editor (turn it on and hit it from your wifi network with your PC) for adding/editing monsters. No fiddly cloud drive stuff.

Appreciate any feedback you have and I'll answer any questions the come up. I appreciate your time!

Roster 5E free Demo version:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BattleSloth.RosterFiveEDemo

Roster 5E pay version
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BattleSloth.RosterFiveE


----------



## cas206 (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks promising.  Thanks for posting.  Suggestion for phone mode: Add swipe left/right to go back/forward to next initiative combatant (alternately to next in sort order selected).


----------

